# No idea what to call these - rose things



## Derpina Bubbles (Jan 8, 2014)

My last lot of soap ball embeds. These are scented with a blend of rose, geranium and patchouli EOs. The balls are scented with just rose geranium EO.

The clay in the dark pink sections didn't blend very well and I think it makes those bits look like Strasbourg sausage meat. Lucky it doesn't smell like that lol


----------



## cm4bleenmb (Jan 8, 2014)

Those are so cool!


----------



## thinkativeone (Jan 8, 2014)

Beautiful! Was the rose EO very expensive, if you don't mind my asking? I haven't been able to find it reasonably priced, which is unfortunate, because I LOVE rose EO. Jasmine too - though I guess they are both considered absolutes, from a purists' standpoint, unless they dilute it with something like jojoba. Might be wrong - an EO/Absolute expert would have to weigh in!


----------



## Derpina Bubbles (Jan 8, 2014)

I used a 3% in Jojoba rose EO. I doubt I'll ever be within 100 metres of a rose absolute lol.  I love rose and jasmine too  but buy the 3% dilutions rather than miss out. 17ml for $407 for the rose 100% at my supplier which is just ouch.


----------



## ourwolfden (Jan 8, 2014)

I think it is very pretty!


----------



## judymoody (Jan 8, 2014)

Another fabulous soap!

They remind me of pink dominoes.


----------



## seven (Jan 8, 2014)

judymoody said:


> Another fabulous soap!
> 
> They remind me of pink dominoes.



i 2nd that! my fave is the middle one with the thick cut. i think it looks better with the thicker cut. the line is very straight, well done!


----------



## Derpina Bubbles (Jan 8, 2014)

Thanks  and they do look a bit like pink dominoes. I have them lined up to cure now and I'm tempted to push em down. 

 The chunky ones do look better.  I'm the worst for doing uneven cuts. I'm dreaming of a log cutter but can't seem to find one in Australia.


----------



## JennH (Jan 8, 2014)

they are perfect and absolutely striking. I love them. So elegant!

ETA: I just showed the pic to DH and he said, "Yeah that's [stuff] you can't do."


----------



## roseb (Jan 8, 2014)

I don't know which of the 3 I like best! If I HAD to choose I would take these, because of the scent.  Love the work you've been doing.


----------



## CaraBou (Jan 8, 2014)

Be sure to keep a bar for a very, very long time.  When you have a bad day, just pull it out and look at it.  The world will be right again.


----------



## TVivian (Jan 8, 2014)

Ooh those are just so cute! I love pink, well done!


----------



## renata (Jan 9, 2014)

Stunning! I love the design, the colors and I love those nice clean edges!


----------



## Derpina Bubbles (Jan 9, 2014)

JennH said:


> they are perfect and absolutely striking. I love them. So elegant!
> 
> ETA: I just showed the pic to DH and he said, "Yeah that's [stuff] you can't do."



Ooooo lol cheeky DH. You should prove him wrong and make him eat his words. The design is deceptive, it's really easy to do.


----------



## Derpina Bubbles (Jan 9, 2014)

roseb said:


> I don't know which of the 3 I like best! If I HAD to choose I would take these, because of the scent. Love the work you've been doing.



Thanks, I've had fun making them all. I'm surprised how well the scent combo works. New favourite blend.


----------



## Derpina Bubbles (Jan 9, 2014)

Thanks for all the awesome compliments. I like the idea of keeping one. Wish I had some of my 1st ever soaps or at least pics of them.  Good reminders of the soap making journey.


----------



## CCa1892 (Jan 9, 2014)

Derpina Bubbles said:


> I used a 3% in Jojoba rose EO. I doubt I'll ever be within 100 metres of a rose absolute lol.  I love rose and jasmine too  but buy the 3% dilutions rather than miss out. 17ml for $407 for the rose 100% at my supplier which is just ouch.



Really Beautiful, a super specialty soap in every way. 
They look like Modern Art to me. Very Nice work !


----------



## neeners (Jan 9, 2014)

love love love!!!  i agree, they look like modern art!


----------



## hlee (Jan 9, 2014)

Those are fantastic! You should be very proud.
 How in the heck do you do that?


----------



## shunt2011 (Jan 9, 2014)

Those turned out awesome...makes me wish I had more time to play.


----------



## lsg (Jan 9, 2014)

Beautiful soap!


----------



## Tienne (Jan 10, 2014)

Geeez! "Rose things"? Really, Derpina? LOL You need to show those absolutely beautiful soaps a little more respect!! The least they deserve is a just as beautiful name!


----------



## roseb (Jan 10, 2014)

Tienne said:


> Geeez! "Rose things"? Really, Derpina? LOL You need to show those absolutely beautiful soaps a little more respect!! The least they deserve is a just as beautiful name!



Hey, what's wrong with the name Rose!


----------



## Tienne (Jan 10, 2014)

LOL, Rose is as beautiful as can be! It's the "thing" thing that's kinda disrespectful. Those poor little soaps!


----------



## Derpina Bubbles (Jan 10, 2014)

Tienne said:


> Geeez! "Rose things"? Really, Derpina? LOL You need to show those absolutely beautiful soaps a little more respect!! The least they deserve is a just as beautiful name!



LOL! I know it but can't seem to think of a decent name.  I'm gonna go ahead and say it - ''A rose by any other name would smell as sweet".  Which is lucky for these soaps with my naming brain fart.


----------



## vidahlia (Jan 10, 2014)

One word: HOW?
I love geometrical soap! Pretty, and I bet it smells good too!


----------



## Derpina Bubbles (Jan 10, 2014)

vidahlia said:


> One word: HOW?
> I love geometrical soap! Pretty, and I bet it smells good too!



Thanks, they are easier to do then they look.  I made the 2 different coloured soap balls 1st on one day. The next I made the pink sections, poured on a diagonal into a long log mould and inserted the contrasting soap balls.  When that was hard enough to handle I planed the surfaces and had a couple of nice triangle inserts. I put those into a large square mould then poured the white coloured soap around those. The white then had the pink soap balls inserted.   When you cut them you get the odd geometric pattern.  I bet there's a better way to do it but I was playing around and experimenting.  

 I bet that makes no sense lol. Sorry, I'm not very good at explaining!


----------



## fuzz-juzz (Jan 11, 2014)

I love them! Really cool design. I can't help with the name, I'm bad with naming things.:-D


----------



## vidahlia (Jan 11, 2014)

No, that makes perfect sense! And it does sound pretty simple. Thanks for elaborating!  I have so many new techniques to try!


----------



## Lildlege1 (Jan 12, 2014)

I love them!!! Pretty soap!!!!


----------



## thinkativeone (Jan 13, 2014)

Derpina Bubbles said:


> I used a 3% in Jojoba rose EO. I doubt I'll ever be within 100 metres of a rose absolute lol.  I love rose and jasmine too  but buy the 3% dilutions rather than miss out. 17ml for $407 for the rose 100% at my supplier which is just ouch.



Regardless, these are still the epitome of luxury IMO. :razz: Love them!! How much 3% dilution did you use to fragrance? I can't afford the straight absolutes either, that price is breathtaking. I'd like to try this... Though your soaps are far more beautiful than mine will probably ever be!


----------



## Derpina Bubbles (Jan 13, 2014)

thinkativeone said:


> Regardless, these are still the epitome of luxury IMO. :razz: Love them!! How much 3% dilution did you use to fragrance? I can't afford the straight absolutes either, that price is breathtaking. I'd like to try this... Though your soaps are far more beautiful than mine will probably ever be!



Even with the 3% dilutions I still don't go over 3% of the total oil weight.  I have a 6+ month old rose soap that still has a decent fragrance at this strength.  Even the 3% dilutions are too expensive for me to go crazy with.  If I ever win the lottery I'm going to splurge on EO's.  The blend with this particular soap is rose/geranium/patchouli at 4:2:1.  Helps make my rose last longer and that blend smells ridiculously good.


----------



## Ellacho (Jan 13, 2014)

Wow~~they are very lovely!


----------



## marghewitt (Jan 15, 2014)

I would pay you to send me a video on how to make them. They are beautiful and I want to try it. I understand about making the balls ahead of time then inserting them into just poured pink soap but then do you unmold that wedge and plane it? How long before you then put the embedded wedge in a new mold and pour the white soap on top and do you spray with alcohol first? Oh please.. make me a video


----------



## Derpina Bubbles (Jan 16, 2014)

marghewitt said:


> I would pay you to send me a video on how to make them. They are beautiful and I want to try it. I understand about making the balls ahead of time then inserting them into just poured pink soap but then do you unmold that wedge and plane it? How long before you then put the embedded wedge in a new mold and pour the white soap on top and do you spray with alcohol first? Oh please.. make me a video



 :think: I do have a GoPro lol. I'd be happy to make a vid next time I do the same design but it would be a different scent and colour but the same process. I made a stack of rose that will last me ages.  I'd do if for free as well as I've watched a gazillion vids from other soapers and would be just giving back a little.  I'm beyond flattered that you even asked! 

 Meanwhile, yes you do cut the pink wedge with the ball embeds and plane it as soon as the soap is ready to unmould.  Then insert the cut and planed pink embeds in the mould and do the white on the same day.  It's best to do it while the embed is fresh because of the cutting plus the sides will cure at about the same rate.  I didn't need to spray the pink embeds with alcohol as the fresh white soap bonds itself onto the pink.  I hope that makes sense and helps in the meantime.


----------

